# "Onglet" en informatique .



## matoupaschat

Buongiorno,
Non riesco a trovare la (o le) parola esatta che si usa in ambito informatico per definire ciò che si chiama in francese "un onglet", cioè il "tasto" sul quale si deve premere per accedere alle schermature successive o alternative . Uso la "tacca", ma non sono per niente sicuro dell'esatezza .
Grazie per l'aiuto !


----------



## Giod

Ho trovato "tab". Il tasto "tab" è in effetti il tasto della tastiera che permette di passare da una finestra all'altra o da una cella all'altra della stessa tabella!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Giod, 
All'inglese, non ci penso mai, ed è vero che viene usato molto molto in informatica, meno spesso però in francese .
Buon finesettimana !


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonjour  Buongiorno
Potrebbe trattarsi anche di un tasto "virtuale" (bouton?button/ freccia/ flèche/arrow etc. etc.) che appare nelle schermate e/o finestre di navigazione /  che può essere attivato anche con il puntatore "mouse"/"topo"/"souris" e che permette di navigare nelle finestre e /o da un sito Internet ad un altro.
Ma questa mia interpretazione  è da verificare.
Merci!
Saluti
E.


----------



## Ruminante

Verificata, ermannoitaly: qualcuno in rete ha riportato un'immagine molto ben fatta degli onglets: http://www.infos-du-net.com/forum/299467-7-informatique-difference-onglet-fenetre
Pare si tratti proprio del tasto virtuale di cui parlavi prima... quello che non sono riuscita a trovare è il termine esatto in italiano, quello che voleva sapere matoupaschat


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buona sera
Forse matoupaschat intende riferirsi al simbolo grafico (matoupaschat lo definisce"tacca") che può anche essere contenuto in una barra di comando o all'interno di una finestra/schermata.
Io penso, come ho già detto, possa essere costituito dal bottone/bouton/button.
Icona (informatica) è un altro termine che potrebbe essere utilizzato.
Resto comunque in attesa di conferma.
Saluti
E.


----------



## Ruminante

ermannoitaly said:


> Forse matoupaschat intende riferirsi al simbolo grafico (matoupaschat lo definisce"tacca") che può anche essere contenuto in una barra di comando o all'interno di una finestra/schermata.
> Io penso, come ho già detto, possa essere costituito dal bottone/bouton/button...


Se "onglet" è quello che io chiamo "rettangolino", forse matoupaschat lo chiama "tacca" perchè gli ricorda i rettangolini che indicano il livello di carica della batteria / l'estensione del "campo" nei telefonini (?).

EDIT In effetti "onglet" o "rettangolino" possono anche avere altri significati - in questo sito, un docente https://sites.google.com/site/edafrisi/docenti2008-2009/cipollone chiama "rettangolino" quel cosetto che si clicca per passare alla visualizzazione a schermo intero, mentre le freccette le chiama "freccie" (errore di battitura! = frecce)
(A proposito di errori di battitura, matoupaschat, "esattezza" si scrive con due t)
Alla prossima


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie a tutti !
La parola che cercavo invano nella mia labile memoria era "tab", come indicata da Giod e comunemente usata, credo (?), in Italia . Mi riferivo esaTTamente, all'imagine fornita da Ruminante (http://www.infos-du-net.com/forum/299467-7-informatique-difference-onglet-fenetre) . Conoscevo _bottone_ ma non _rettangolino,_ anzi non lo avrei immaginato, perché mi sarebbe sembrato troppo semplice  ... 
Buona domenica, amici !


----------



## Ruminante

Grazie, Matou, anche a te...
Io invece non conoscevo "bottone", dev'essere un inglesismo... mi sarei fermata all'italiano "pulsante". "Rettangolino" pensavo di averlo inventato io, in fondo in rete non appare tante volte... Attention, Matou, forse è sbagliato

Riguardo a "tab", per me "segretaria ormai vecchiotta" il tab era e rimane tuttora il tasto della tastiera, quello che serve si' al computer per passare da un campo all'altro, ad es. quando hai scritto la tua identità e devi passare al campo della password; per intenderci, il vecchio "tab" che si trovava anche sulle macchine da scrivere manuali.
Non l'avevo sentito mai per i "cosiddetti da me" "rettangolini"... 
Almeno abbiamo appurato di che si tratta, cioè non delle "freccette".

EDIT Ermannoitaly, ho trovato un'immagine che definisce pulsanti o icone i "tabs" che permettono l'accesso a un programma aperto: forse questi termini si usano ancora, ma non ne sono sicura perchè quelli in oggetto qui sono diversi, io ad esempio li avevo con la versione precedente di Windows, da un bel po' siamo passati ai "rettangoli" che appaiono non piu' in basso ma nella parte alta dello schermo.
Qui di seguito, un estratto che ho trovato sui vecchi "icone"-"pulsanti": 

"... Per ogni programma, cartella o file aperto, Windows crea sulla barra delle applicazioni un pulsante con un'icona che rappresenta il programma aperto. Nella figura seguente vengono illustrati due programmi aperti, la Calcolatrice e Prato fiorito, con i rispettivi pulsanti sulla barra delle applicazioni.







A ogni programma corrisponde un pulsante sulla barra delle applicazioni "

Se non "rettangoli", forse potremmo chiamarli "schede" ma "schede" ho visto che si usa anche per altre cose in informatica. Potremmo forse usare il termine "finestre ridotte", forse "finestrelle" (?!). Ecco cosa ho trovato per "schede" che assomiglia ai nostri rettangoli, pero' sono "schede" all'interno di una finestra di dialogo, non nello schermo cioè nel desktop:

http://windows.microsoft.com/it-IT/windows-vista/Using-menus-buttons-bars-and-boxes#section_10

Buona notte coforeri  e scusate il bombardamento di parole...!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ruminante,
Ti ringrazio mille volte : verso la fine lel tuo link (http://windows.microsoft.com/it-IT/windows-vista/Using-menus-buttons-bars-and-boxes#section_10) finalmente ho trovato esa*TT*amente  ciò che cercavo e chiamavo _tacche_ ; sono *le schede* . Fanno pensare alla maniera di sistemare in mano le carte da gioco .
Notato anche *pulsante*, che conoscevo e credo sia da preferire a bottone . Ma sai, siccome sono termini che non uso quasi mai nei post, è facile dimenticarli, o diciamo piuttosto, non ritrovarli al momento opportuno, poi impuntarcisi su e bloccarsi completamente fino ad oscurare le parole che conosci .
@ + tardi !


----------



## Emilio85

Per quanto mi riguarda credo che sia "pannello".


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buonasera/Bonsoir

Il rischio di perdere il filo del discorso non è infrequente. 
Tuttavia non è sempre possibile fare ricorso alla sintesi. 
Se la qualità e l'attinenza delle informazioni è buona, tale rischio può essere considerato trascurabile.
 Sono d'accordo che l'evoluzione della terminogia informatica possa creare altresì qualche perplessità/difficoltà nell'individuazione del termine più appropriato/attinente.

 Io credo comunque che le informazioni raccolte e proposte, attraverso il contributo di "ruminante", siano in buona parte adeguate rispetto tale impostazione e per larga parte condivisibili, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.
  Saluti. 

  E.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Emilio85,
Pannello non corrisponde esattamente alla cosa che cercavo, la quale assomiglia più a un intercalare di schedario, con un'etichetta poco larga che sporge in alto . Un tempo erano di metallo e si attaccavono a pinzetta ...
Grazie a te .

Ciao Ermannoitaly, 
Grazie di aver gentilmente confermato le proposte di Ruminante . Sai, non cerco veramente di essere aggiornatissimo, mi basta  non dovere frugare nei dizionari per essere capito .

Buona settimana !


----------



## Ruminante

Salve ragazzi,

un piccolo chiarimento: io non ho proposto niente di particolare, mi sono solo unita a questa discussione che mi ha coinvolto perchè anche a me farebbe piacere conoscere i termini esatti per descrivere i software che uso, ma non sono un'esperta e ho solo cercato informazioni in rete che mi è piaciuto condividere con voi per "colorire" la chiacchierata.

Mi fa piacere che ti è piaciuto "scheda", matoupaschat, sicuramente è meglio di "tacca" ma come si vede dal link si tratta di qualcosa di leggermente diverso dal "rettangolino" del primo link (definito da ermannoitaly e Emilio85 ltri in altri modi cioè "pulsante, icona, pannello..."). In breve, penso che la questione sia ancora aperta, ci vorrebbe un manuale di windows (credo ultima versione...) chissà, magari qualcuno lo trova e ci dà qualche informazione piu' sicura.

Buona serata, e stavolta, buona settimana


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> Mi fa piacere che ti è piaciuto "scheda", matoupaschat, sicuramente è meglio di "tacca" ma come si vede dal link si tratta di qualcosa di leggermente diverso dal "rettangolino" del primo link (definito da ermannoitaly e Emilio85 ltri in altri modi cioè "pulsante, icona, pannello..."). In breve, penso che la questione sia ancora aperta, ci vorrebbe un manuale di windows (credo ultima versione...) chissà, magari qualcuno lo trova e ci dà qualche informazione piu' sicura.


Tacca, ero sicuro che non andava, donde la mia domanda .
Un manuale di Windows ... beh, è facile cambiare la lingua di Windows 7 Ultimate, ma ci vuole coraggio, molto troppo coraggio, per notare e paragonare tutto,  per andare a verificare in tutti gli angoli del sistema . Stasera, mi sento un po' giù di corda .
Buona settimana a tutti .


----------



## Ruminante

Stop! Tutt' a un tratto ho trovato la risposta, anzi la *conferma che si tratta di una "scheda"*: ce l'avevo sotto il naso, anche in Word Reference, non so perchè non ci ho pensato prima, altro che manuale...
Scusami matoupaschat.
Dunque, quando faccio "Reply to thread" come adesso non vedo i "rettangolini" (oops... le schede), ma prima che stavo facendo Edit per correggere il mio post (ma mi hai battuto sul tempo), vedevo la scheda corrente in alto a sinistra, cioè "WR "Onglet" en informatiq..." e subito a destra un quadratino, che se ci si clicca sopra fa aprire una nuova scheda, con su scritto proprio "Nuova scheda" e appare sotto il seguente messaggio:
Che cosa si desidera fare ora? 
Riapri schede chiuse 

 
Visualizza le schede che sono state chiuse dall'avvio di Internet Explorer. 

Riapri ultima sessione di esplorazione 



Esplorazione con InPrivate 
Esplora il Web senza memorizzare i dati sulla sessione. 

Apertura di una finestra InPrivate Browsing 


Usa un acceleratore 

 
Aprire un servizio Web con il testo copiato da una pagina Web. 
Mostra testo copiato 



Usare questo testo: _Stop! Tutt' a un tratto ho trovato la risposta, an…__

_
(visualizzazione del primo 50 di 629 caratteri contenuti negli Appunti)




 Blog con Windows Live



 Cerca con Bing



 Traduzione con Live Search







Ulteriori informazioni sulle schede e sui tasti di scelta rapida delle schede, sugli acceleratori e su InPrivate Browsing 




 Acceleratore predefinito 




 Acceleratore predefinito 
_Gli acceleratori installati vengono visualizzati qui _
Mostra testo copiato 




 Scheda chiusa (impostazione predefinita) 

Apri tutte 

Riapri ultima sessione di esplorazione


----------



## Emilio85

Probabilmente la denominazione cambia da un sistema operativo all'altro (ce qui est compréhensible). 

Ho risposto con una certa sicurezza, perché tempo fa mi ero posto la stessa domanda e ho controllato. Ma si tratta di un mac e forse cambia da windows.

Mi dispiace di aver creato dei problemi.

Buona serata.


----------



## Ruminante

Mea culpa... ho risposto senza avere la sicurezza in tasca e ho allungato la discussione. Ora (un po' tardi... ) ho cercato "umilmente" informazioni, ho cercato (finalmente!) e trovato/esaminato "onglet", pulsante nuova scheda e anche "tasto" nuova scheda. 

Penso che le cose stanno cosi': il quadratino a destra della scheda corrente è un "tasto", un "pulsante", a volte ho trovato in effetti "tab" preso in prestito dall'inglese.

In effetti, si clicca su quel Pulsante o Tasto per aprire una nuova Scheda. Le schede aperte sono visibili in alto, sono dei "rettangolini".
La domanda comunque era "onglet" e confermo "scheda", ho trovato Navigation par onglet = Navigazione a schede.
Si possono avere diverse finestre, e in ognuna, una o piu' schede.

Riporto pezzi di istruzioni per Mozilla Firefox. Buona giornata

La navigation par onglets vous permet d'ouvrir plusieurs pages Web à la fois dans une seule fenêtre de navigateur, en utilisant des onglets de type dossier


Per creare una nuova scheda vuota: 

*Pulsante Nuova scheda*: fare clic sul pulsante Nuova scheda situato a destra dell'ultima scheda aperta. 




EDIT Matoupaschat, forse questa discussione era da mettere sotto Discussioni specializzate, "Ordinateurs - informatique...."


----------



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti e 

scusatemi, mi sento depressa:  in pochi istanti avete demolito una certezza del mio vocabolario informatico!

Credevo che "onglet" significasse targhetta / aletta / linguetta.

E' quindi meglio utilizzare il termine "scheda" o, come al solito, dipende anche dal contesto?

Scusate ancora e grazie


----------



## Ruminante

Mi sento triste anch'io... 
stavamo solo cercando una risposta, ma le risposte definitive in genere non esistono, la ricerca è ancora aperta... 
E' un fatto che in rete c'è "Navigation par onglets" tradotto "Navigazione a schede".
Da quanto ho capito, la scheda è una finestra che si apre in una finestra piu' grande. E' una novità, prima ogni volta che aprivi un programma si apriva una nuova finestra; ora, c'è un'alternativa possibile, cioè gestire programmi / siti diversi nella stessa finestra tramite diverse schede, passando da una all'altra cliccando sulla rispettiva... targhetta? 
Potrebbe essere il tassello mancante della discussione... su con la vita!
Intanto vado a fare una ricerchina, poi se trovo qualcosa mi rifaccio viva


----------



## Yulan

Grazie Rumi, apprezzo molto il supporto morale !
Aspettiamo allora ulteriori sviluppi ...  ;-)
Y.


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> Ciao a tutti e
> scusatemi, mi sento depressa: in pochi istanti avete demolito una certezza del mio vocabolario informatico!
> Credevo che "onglet" significasse targhetta / aletta / linguetta.
> E' quindi meglio utilizzare il termine "scheda" o, come al solito, dipende anche dal contesto?
> Scusate ancora e grazie


 
Non essere depressa, Yulan . Il termine "onglet" che cercavo è definitivamente targhetta/aletta/linguetta . Quando in francese dico "voir *sous* l'onglet XXX", sì che penso a questo cosuccio che si attaccava, una volta, alla parte superiore degli intercalari (o separatori ?) . Ma è altrettanto sicuro che se "l'onglet" può anche essere la parte sottostante (= il tutto), cioè la scheda, tutti gli altri termini nominati trovano un uso a seconda del contesto, del programma ecc. ...






Ruminante said:


> Mi sento triste anch'io...
> stavamo solo cercando una risposta, ma le risposte definitive in genere non esistono, la ricerca è ancora aperta...
> E' un fatto che in rete c'è "Navigation par onglets" tradotto "Navigazione a schede".
> Da quanto ho capito, la scheda è una finestra che si apre in una finestra piu' grande. E' una novità, prima ogni volta che aprivi un programma si apriva una nuova finestra; ora, c'è un'alternativa possibile, cioè gestire programmi / siti diversi nella stessa finestra tramite diverse schede, passando da una all'altra cliccando sulla rispettiva... targhetta?
> Potrebbe essere il tassello mancante della discussione... su con la vita!
> Intanto vado a fare una ricerchina, poi se trovo qualcosa mi rifaccio viva


Ahi ahi ahi, Ruminante, non cercare troppo, abbiamo già abbastanza materiale, grazie a TE ! 

Un caro saluto a tutte/i !


----------



## Yulan

Merci beaucoup, Matoupaschat!

Alla prossima, allora 
Y.


----------

